# Specialized Hot Rock Girl 16" + Trailgator Abschleppstange



## lordpoldy (17. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-HotR...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item3369a2b62d


----------



## Ajos (17. Juli 2011)

Hat meine Tochter in Rosa. Ist TOP !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich dafür noch einen ordentlichen Preis bekomme! Warten wir mal ab was das bei eBay bringt


----------



## lordpoldy (24. Juli 2011)

Letzte Chance! In einer Stunde ist es weg!!!!


iPhone with Tapatalk


----------

